# 07jan08



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

weather's been nice... 










had to cover alot of ground this time.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown good stuff!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Save some for seed.:clap:clap


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Good pokin'


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Man your killin me Im still recovering from surgery.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

man, i'm not trying to kill anyone. i just had to get out of that holiday routine. :toast


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishFEEDER9697 (1/9/2008)*man, i'm not trying to kill anyone. i just had to get out of that holiday routine. :toast


Can you just tell me if you got them up in a creek, bayouor around a pass..?


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

mid-bay mostly. i've hit a handful in one bayou... but strangely enough, none in the next one over, with a minimal distance between 'em. 

now that the <U>water is so clear</U>, i really try to concentrate on <U>covering as much ground as possible</U>. i've recently tried or checked about all my "goto areas", and most aren't holding fish. i'm finding 'em on the streches of clean beach inbetween. :toast 

bob


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

your killing um....great job....:clap


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the tip


----------

